
Jeff Rothschild (On the Metal: Episode 1) - tosh
https://oxide.computer/blog/on-the-metal-1-jeff-rothschild/
======
tosh
> Jeff has had a fascinating journey solving all sorts of fun problems at
> various levels of the stack. He is most widely known as being a co-founder
> of Veritas Software and the first VP of Engineering at Facebook, but his
> story does not start there. Join us as we hear Jeff’s stories from his
> impressive technical endeavors including disassembling MS-DOS, editing
> machine code in an octal editor, trolling coworkers in error messages, the
> origin story of `ftruncate`, and more.

